# Dangerous Big Game and my Girl



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know how many bedtime stories I've shared with my 9 year old girl about one of America's last frontiers: ALASKA!!! Hundreds probably. But after last week she now has stories of her OWN to hopefully share with her kids. About a month ago I inquired on this forum about the best shotgun for a bear...Well, I didn't end up using it but I sure was glad I had backup. While hiking we came face to face with over a dozen coastal Brown bears and a dozen black. Since the salmon were running in full force they paid us little attention. If you have a little girl or boy I hope you watch this cause this is why I hunt. It's all about sharing these kinds of moments with those you care about most. This is my favorite BIG (really big) game video yet! I hope you enjoy:


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

If you have the internet speed it's worth watching in HD.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Amazing video Matt! Made me think about all the adventures I had with my dad growing up. What an experience for your daughter to have and to share it with you. Not many adults let alone kids have an opportunity to experience first hand the beauty of Alaska. That is an adventure she will take with her for the rest of her life. I never made it to Alaska with my dad but we took many trips around the world to remote places like Alaska when I was a kid and the experiences we had are some of my most treasured memories. Your absolutely right, it is these kind of moments and ones we have in our own back yard of Utah with those we care about that make hunting and spending time in the woods so worth it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Man you are awesome.What a thrill for you and your daughter! I see you have her running the trails already.Keep it up Matt,life waits for no one.8)


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

mattinthewild said:


> I don't know how many bedtime stories I've shared with my 9 year old girl about one of America's last frontiers: ALASKA!!! Hundreds probably. But after last week she now has stories of her OWN to hopefully share with her kids. About a month ago I inquired on this forum about the best shotgun for a bear...Well, I didn't end up using it but I sure was glad I had backup. While hiking we came face to face with over a dozen coastal Brown bears and a dozen black. Since the salmon were running in full force they paid us little attention. If you have a little girl or boy I hope you watch this cause this is why I hunt. *It's all about sharing these kinds of moments with those you care about most.* This is my favorite BIG (really big) game video yet! I hope you enjoy:


Well said Matt, I heartily concur. In a word, your vid was OUTSTANDING! Thanks a bunch for posting it up!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Where up here in Alaska were you guys?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Livn the dream


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. Landed in Petersburg and then took a boat north to Juneau.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing video Matt thanks for sharing. What program do you use to edit your videos?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The best video yet Matt! Thanks for sharing and thanks for introducing your daughter as well! Talk about a memory of a lifetime!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Very very nice- Thank you


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome. Was that all shot with a GoPro?


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Just the swimming with the fish part was. Everything else a Sony cyber shot.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing! Going to have to take a trip to alaska soon now great video


----------

